# Sebastian's New KXK !!! F*** YEAAAAH !!!



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2010)

Some may remember my KXK Progress thread 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/112354-sebastians-kxk-dino-digimortal-progress-pics-hellyeah.html


I don't really have time to make pictories  

*BEHOLD !!!*














Inspired by :





Dino would be proud 





IT'S AMAZING !!! I can't stop staring at the guitar  the finish is just fantastic... FANTASTIC !!!!!!!! 



Thanks for reading 


Hey Rick


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats, man! It looks sick!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 1, 2010)

That's simply _fabulous_ - congrats dude


----------



## Jinogalpa (Aug 1, 2010)

woow, that is really sick. congrats. my eyes are popping out 

BUT WE NEED MORE PICS !!!!!1111


----------



## MaksMed (Aug 1, 2010)

MORE PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 1, 2010)

I came! Awesome guitar, a good replacement for the recent thefts huh?


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats man it's great to see a 7 that's not black for a change.


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah man awesome looking guitar. Yeah I don't understand why so many 7 strings are black..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats! Thats mighty fine


----------



## matt397 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, Thats one fucking brutal guitar. Lets hear some clips of this thing in action.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 1, 2010)

maliciousteve said:


> I came! Awesome guitar, a good replacement for the recent thefts huh?



You thinking of member Cow 7 sig?  Or did Seb get guitars stolen too?


Anyways, looking freaking amazing dude, I can't wait to see Rick's post in here


----------



## Born4metal85 (Aug 1, 2010)

nice!!!


----------



## mpsk (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats, great looking guitar. Nie zapomnij o ss.pl


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 1, 2010)

just fuckin awesome man!! I`m very happy for you, looks really good  post outdoor pics!!! I need to see that color shine.
Again, congrats man, well deserve, is great to reach a dream guitar.


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice lookin guitar you got there.

And is Dino reaching for a cheeseburger? (No offence intended)


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice.

I bet it plays and sounds amazing but it confounds me that people love to go for the most generic black RG even when buying expensive customs.


----------



## nolow (Aug 1, 2010)

Love it. Do take some outdoor pictures, I really wanna see how the finish sparkles.


----------



## kmanick (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice!!!!
how's it play /sound?
c'mon we need more details!
congrats , looks great


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2010)

Jinogalpa said:


> woow, that is really sick. congrats. my eyes are popping out
> 
> BUT WE NEED MORE PICS !!!!!1111





MaksMed said:


> MORE PICS PLEASE!!!



Actually I didn't make those pictures  And well... I don't even have a camera 



maliciousteve said:


> I came! Awesome guitar, a good replacement for the recent thefts huh?



It was Cow 7 sig 



Prydogga said:


> You thinking of member Cow 7 sig?  Or did Seb get guitars stolen too?
> 
> 
> Anyways, looking freaking amazing dude, I can't wait to see Rick's post in here



Yes it was Cow 7 sig 
No one stole my guitar (Thank God )

Rick Rules 



mpsk said:


> Congrats, great looking guitar. Nie zapomnij o ss.pl



 Jak sie kiedys doczekam - a sie zapowiada ze to troche potrwa to napewno nie zapomne 



MaKo´s Tethan;2083316 said:


> just fuckin awesome man!! I`m very happy for you, looks really good  post outdoor pics!!! I need to see that color shine.
> Again, congrats man, well deserve, is great to reach a dream guitar.



No camera here 



kmanick said:


> Nice!!!!
> how's it play /sound?
> c'mon we need more details!
> congrats , looks great



Plays awesome .. I guess 



matt397 said:


> Wow, Thats one fucking brutal guitar. Lets hear some clips of this thing in action.



Clips...
this is my amp





So you don't really want to hear any clips


----------



## xshreditupx (Aug 1, 2010)

damn man i sweat this. i need to get a guitar from these guys


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome axe man! That looks great.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey wait that's not a Jackson Cow?  hehehe


That looks amazing! Congrats  Now save up and buy a better amp. :0


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Hey wait that's not a Jackson Cow?  hehehe



I actually wanted to buy a Custom COW7, but the Desert Camo already was sold, and the Black is not for sale at this time 

So I said - Fuck it, I'm geting a KXK Dino style !


Actually, in person that amp is AWESOME, best 15W i have played.. and I played on a few


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 1, 2010)

You gonna start a KxK gestapo with this? 



... awesome guitar btw.


----------



## gui94 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think if I ever had a custom made for me, I wouldn't copy any guitar. I would do it my own way. Well, It's only my opinion, that's a very cool looking guitar, dude


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 1, 2010)

grats sir that is sexy


----------



## Wi77iam (Aug 1, 2010)

KxK into a 15W behringer.


----------



## gui94 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> KxK into a 15W behringer.



I'm buying a XPT707FX in September and it's going into a 15w Roland 
(but I'm sure I'll buy new amp later )


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> KxK into a 15W behringer.



That's what I thought 

Congrats!


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 1, 2010)

is the trem blocked or tremol-no used, or is it a floating trem as usual?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> is the trem blocked or tremol-no used, or is it a floating trem as usual?



It isn't blocked from what I know 

But I bet It will get a tremol-no at some point 


And if someone will guess what's different with this KXK over any other KxK Sii-7 made - will win a great prize


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 1, 2010)

String retainer. What's my prize?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2010)

F1Filter said:


> String retainer. What's my prize?



That was quick 

You mention free stuff and suddenly people start to care 

Indeed it has a string retainer... just like the Dino LACS 

Prize ... a free Mini Guitar (PM me for details  )


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 1, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> You mention free stuff and suddenly people start to care







> Indeed it has a string retainer... just like the Dino LACS
> 
> Prize ... a free Mini Guitar (PM me for details  )


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2010)

^ 

BTW the guitar has a SD Blackout - I decided to check it out because:
1.Dino uses Blackouts 
2.If I'll not like it I'll change it for a 707 
3.Look point 1


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 1, 2010)

thats is so nice dude, and that trem looks so sparkly =]


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> thats is so nice dude, and that trem looks so sparkly =]



Thank You 

nothing better than a good floyd


----------



## mickytee (Aug 1, 2010)

how comes it has taken nearly 5 months to install the hardware?

the guitar looks pretty much complete in those 'in progress' pictures.


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't have time to leave a proper comment.

Congrats.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 1, 2010)

MaksMed said:


> MORE PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, that is absolutely stunning. I love the body binding.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 2, 2010)

Holy shit, that guitar rules!


----------



## jymellis (Aug 2, 2010)

thats badass! one of the only guitars i would spend money on besides an iby \m/


----------



## Origin (Aug 2, 2010)

Single pickup guitars piss me off.

This DOES NOT PISS ME OFF.

Fucking beautiful, congratugoddamnlations


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 2, 2010)

now u got to save a for a nice tube amp to abuse both beasts u got! ...


----------



## Disco Volante (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a nice clean and minimalist look. I love the black sparkle!


----------



## mickytee (Aug 2, 2010)

User01 said:


> how comes it has taken nearly 5 months to install the hardware?
> 
> the guitar looks pretty much complete in those 'in progress' pictures.



^^^ ???


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 2, 2010)

DO WANT!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know if people asked you this before, but have you listened to Fear Factory yet? I have an odd feeling you might like them... 

Your new axe looks great, Sebastian - happy NGD!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know if people asked you this before, but have you listened to Fear Factory yet? I have an odd feeling you might like them... 

Your new axe looks great, Sebastian - happy NGD!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 2, 2010)

Loving your work mate!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2010)

User01 said:


> ^^^ ???



Sorry for not replying earlier...

- The build pic in the original thread didn't have any layers of clear coat. And the fretboard still needed to be finished and sealed.

-G&G sent Rob a batch of bad cases for all of his 27" scale length gtrs.
G&G is also under staffed now, and have fallen behind on orders. Rob also had to send back all cases and wait until the replacements arrived before he could begin sending out gtrs again. 

So it's not his fault man...



Thank You all 




Fred the Shred said:


> I don't know if people asked you this before, but have you listened to Fear Factory yet? I have an odd feeling you might like them...
> 
> Your new axe looks great, Sebastian - happy NGD!


----------



## CLONE (Aug 2, 2010)

...ohh congrats that's one nice looking guitar! :-D


----------



## daybean (Aug 2, 2010)

dear,
el mero mero

i gave you bad rep by mistake. sorry...but added some green as well.


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> And is Dino reaching for a cheeseburger? (No offence intended)



Wow. 

EVERYONE, LATE BREAKING NEWS!!!!!! DINO IS FAT!!!!



That is one hot piece of guitar.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2010)

daybean said:


> dear,
> el mero mero
> 
> i gave you bad rep by mistake. sorry...but added some green as well.



Thanks man !

No problem with rep


----------



## playstopause (Aug 2, 2010)

Freakin' hot guitar Seb!


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 2, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> -G&G sent Rob a batch of bad cases for all of his 27" scale length gtrs.
> G&G is also under staffed now, and have fallen behind on orders. Rob also had to send back all cases and wait until the replacements arrived before he could begin sending out gtrs again.
> 
> So it's not his fault man...



 

G&G's case also fucked up my KxK during shipping. The padding inside the case wasn't dense enough and started sliding around. It arrives with the tip of the headstock broken off and I'm a sad panda. I'm still due for a new case, and will have to send my Sii-7 back to Rob in it so he can do repairs. 

Actually, this is already the 2nd G&G case that managed to fuck up a reverse inline headstock during shipping. The other one being the black COW7 CS. But I don't need to remind certain people in this thread about that one. 



Rick said:


> Wow.
> 
> EVERYONE, LATE BREAKING NEWS!!!!!! DINO IS FAT!!!!



Really??? And all this time I was thinking that he's just big-boned.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2010)

playstopause said:


> Freakin' hot guitar Seb!



Thank You man !


----------



## technomancer (Aug 2, 2010)

Dig the finish


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 2, 2010)

*F*** YEAAAAH !!!* indeed man!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 3, 2010)

that sparkle takes a black guitar from kinda boring to kinda awesome, good choice to go with that


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 3, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> that sparkle takes a black guitar from kinda boring to kinda awesome, good choice to go with that



Sorry... what black guitar  That guitar is not black


----------



## Harry (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats mate, stunning guitar indeed!


----------



## mickytee (Aug 3, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Sorry for not replying earlier...
> 
> - The build pic in the original thread didn't have any layers of clear coat. And the fretboard still needed to be finished and sealed.
> 
> ...



fair enough. i would gladly wait 5 months if it means the guitar is completed properly and is shipped in a solid case (that wont crack the headstock).

that guitar is a beaut! imo it needs a neck pickup and for the vol pot to go where the tone pot normally would be. but thats just me 
you seem to have got your ideal guitar made


----------



## cddragon (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats Sebastian!  Awesome guitar  Hope I can visit You one day and test it myself


----------



## Shawn (Aug 9, 2010)

Sharp looking guitar, Sebastian! Very cool.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 9, 2010)

Amazing guitar! Congrats dude, I hope you enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 15, 2010)

Love the KXK Seb!!!!
Man.............the more time that passes the more i regret selling my Dino. I could feel the regret coming on within about 48 hours of it leaving my house. 
It looks so at home in my conservatory in that pic!

Never mind eh........We learn from our mistakes!


----------



## exordium (Sep 15, 2010)

Killer guitar!


----------



## Jontain (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweeeet axe is Sweeeeeet!

Rock that 15W amp, nice to see I'm not the only one without a big shiney cab amp


----------



## hutchman (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuckin nice.


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 16, 2010)

It would appear that someone has been holding out on us. 

Posted on the KxK site. You didn't mention that it changed colors???


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 16, 2010)

F1Filter said:


> It would appear that someone has been holding out on us.
> 
> Posted on the KxK site. You didn't mention that it changed colors???



Well I thought It's obvious, since the Dino LACS also changes colors


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Well I thought It's obvious, since the Dino LACS also changes colors



I've got loads of pics here somewhere i took of the Dino where you can really see how sparkly the paint was. There's some i took of the back of it with the trem cavity cover off (someone wanted to see how they'd blocked the trem)that show it really well.
Must dig them out!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 16, 2010)

jtm45 said:


> I've got loads of pics here somewhere i took of the Dino where you can really see how sparkly the paint was. There's some i took of the back of it with the trem cavity cover off (someone wanted to see how they'd blocked the trem)that show it really well.
> Must dig them out!



That would be cool


----------

